# Energy drinks and "going"



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

I've been in the habit of drinking an energy drink on the way to work of late and have noticed that this makes me "go". By energy drink I mean the ones in a slimline can that have a mix of guarana and B vitamins and often ginseng or taurine. A few are available here in Australia but the one I drink is "V". It has b complex vitamins, Guarana, the caffeine content probably of a cup of coffee. However it seems to do the trick more than just avergae drinks containing caffiene which could probably be attributable to the other ingredients in it which also stimulate the central nervous system.Anyway I just thought I would post this in case it helps somebody and also wanted to know if anyone else has had a similar experience with energy drinks. I have started using them in prference to coffee to have a BM of late as coffee has started to give me terrible all day stomach pain.Also - has anyone noticed a similar affect from straight guarana supplement?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11571.cfm?...rdID=454&tab=HC is a good report on guarana.In addition to the caffiene it has some alkaloids in it. Theophylline is used for asthma, and I checked the side effects of that which include diarrhea.I don't know if there is enough in there to make a difference over and above the caffiene content.K.


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Modgy,I think I'm also pretty sensitive to the caffiene, tends to cause some pretty nasty rumblings. How's the not smoking going? I'm still too much of a coward to quit for fear I'll never move my bowels again, although the symptoms are pretty horrific anyway I probably couldn't feel that much worse! How long did it take for you to be able to go 'normally' - well how did you manage it, I can't bare the extra gas and bloating and pain that accompanies it all.Hope you're doing ok, MW


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi MidwintermadnessI'm still off the cigarettes, its been a battle at times but I wouldn't go back on them for the world. I REALLY think you should as they say "feel the fear and do it anyway"! Don't be a slave to your bowels. They will complain loudly for a while but eventually you will go back to however you were before you quit, so you don't lose anything. I'm a firm convert now to the idea of living life on my terms instead of on my bowels terms. It took about three very uncomfortable weeks for me to start going again. During that time I could still go but only these tiny stringy things that were very unsatisfying to say the least. But it DID go back to normal. I don't think I could have managed this without radically overhauling my diet and some other things. Once I quit it became apparent I needed help. I've cut all the starch out of my diet, am eating lots of nuts and vegetables, drink 8 glasses of water a day - I take flax seed oil and big doses of vitamin C (has some laxative properties). Overall, I'm doing great, and my bowel function is actually probably better than before I quit. No more "rabbit pellets". So give it a go! You won't know until you try.


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Contratulations Modgy, it sounds as though you've been really strong, it's great to hear you're so determined not to let your life be ruled by your intestines. I really hope I can do the same. Cutting starch is definitely not an option for me as I'm battling in my recovery with anorexia and somehow I don't think the programme I'm on is going to be very impressed if I start announcing I'm cutting out a whole food group, but I can still incorporate some of your other suggestions. I have a feeling my ibs is complicated not only by my low weight but also by some kind of pelvic floor issue, still the ciggies are hardly curing me... Thanks again Modgy, take care, MW


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey MWDo you think your IBS is a secondary development of your eating disorder?I used to be bulimic and my IBS started after that.Its true you need to deal with your eating disorder first.Although I think it can't help to at least cut down the starch, if not cut it out altogether. You might be amazed at the difference in how you feel. Starchy foods do two things which are bad in IBS-C, as far as I'm concerned 1) they suck up all the water in your system, potentially making you more constipated 2) they feed critters in your bowel, causing gasI'm so happy I ditched themDefinitely give the vit c and the flax oil a go.


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Modgy,There is definitely some connection between the IBS and the anorexia as many chronically underweight people exhibit IBS syptoms as the bowel is unlikely to function normally when the body is starved (I am, as I said, having treatment so am eating a set meal plan and have been on this programme for a year but while the body is underweight it still behaves as if it is under starvation). My anorexia began when I was 12 (10 years ago) and I can safely say my gut has never been normal since, my initial refeeding as an impatient triggered D but then it complicated into a whole mixture. It didn't seem to be taking over my life until after a trip to South America where I was teaching and travelling for about 6 months, but testing showed no parasites. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact at about 16 I started trying to control my bowels via the evil ciggies and since then have been unable 'to let it go' (!), even if the D comes back. But the extreme pain was definitley post SA. I keep being told that my condition will improve with increased weight, however I was 27 kilos this time last year and am now 37 kilos and my tummy is as miserable as before. I know I don't help myself by getting so wound up but I'm battling one ###### of an eating disorder and am determined this time to truly beat it because it feels like this is my last chance. I wish I could follow your advice on the starch issue but there is no way the dietician will even consider it. I hope at some point I can get help with te IBS, I think maybe biofeedback would be a good idea, or at least if someone could work out f there is a motility or pelvic floor issue. In the meantime flax and vit C it is. ANd the cigs will go, I promise... Thanks again Modgy, hope you're doing ok, take care, MW


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi MWI'm sorry to hear about your history which seems to echo mine in many respects...as I know it is both physically and emotionally painful.Stick with the dietician's advice, maybe when you put on more weight you can try things with your diet.In addition to the flax oil and vit C you might want to try magnesium. I personally don't like it but many swear by it to help with C.You can send me a personal email anytime you likeomodjeska###scmp.mq.edu.auWishing you hugs and the best of luck


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Modgy, your support means a lot. take care MW


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

May I suggest looking into Nestle NuBasics drink supplements? Although they contain some dairy it hasn't bothered me enough to stop drinking them. I drink a fourth of the can at a time up to 4x that day until gone. The Nubasics that are labeled "Plus" can add a significant amount of nutrients and calories. Its been helping me in trying not to loose any more weight, but to also boost my energy!


----------

